# Subwoofer dilemma



## rossra (Aug 30, 2013)

Klipsch Sub-12HG Synergy Series 12-Inch 300-Watt Subwoofer vs Klipsch SW-450 10-Inch 450watt Subwoofer. 

The 12HG is 650W (300RMS) but I did not see whether the SW-450 was 450W or 450RMS...

Looking at the Onkyo TX-NR717 or 818 for AVR....... thoughts?

Thanks in advance.

~Russ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd be thinking SVS PB-1000 or HSU VTF-2 MK4 and either Onkyo would be a nice unit.

Better question is what are your needs? Budget? Room size? Listening habits? etc...


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

rossra said:


> Klipsch Sub-12HG Synergy Series 12-Inch 300-Watt Subwoofer vs Klipsch SW-450 10-Inch 450watt Subwoofer.
> 
> The 12HG is 650W (300RMS) but I did not see whether the SW-450 was 450W or 450RMS...
> 
> ...


^ +1 gives us a little background so it will be easier to make recommendations. Thanks


----------



## rossra (Aug 30, 2013)

This is going to only be for a surround system for home theater.....MAYBE radio every now and then. Listen to all genre....room size is about 37' X 20'. Wanted to stay around $300 for the sub.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

rossra said:


> This is going to only be for a surround system for home theater.....MAYBE radio every now and then. Listen to all genre....room size is about 37' X 20'. Wanted to stay around $300 for the sub.


That will be difficult to do. Neither of these subs will really be able to perform well in a room that size. Is this room closed off to the rest of the house?


----------



## rossra (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes it is a room upstairs above my garage.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

rossra said:


> Yes it is a room upstairs above my garage.


That helps a little, are you in a rush to buy a sub are can you save up a little more money before you purchase one? Most people would suggest a much larger sub than the ones your looking at due to the shear size of that room.


----------



## rossra (Aug 30, 2013)

Either way. I would like to have one now, what do you recommend saving for?


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

rossra said:


> Either way. I would like to have one now, what do you recommend saving for?


With a room that large, I would recommend saving up for duel PSA XV15's beings that it is for HT use more so than music. I just got out of your situation I was looking for a sub in the $300 range and people kept telling me it wouldn't work out in a room my size. They were right, I saved up enough money to finally get a real sub and the difference is unbelievable. I'm currently saving up for my second right now, it will take me a while but I'm looking forward to see what to of these subs will be like. 
For the meantime the klipse will hold you over if you can't wait, just make sure to try and place it as close to your listening position as possible. Possibly as a end table would be a suggestion.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Newegg.com used to run these for $299:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1F80ZW1279

I bought one for a second system and it does a nice job. Haven't seen that price lately, but it seemed to appear on their website on Fridays.


----------

